# GHRP-6 powder is crumbled.



## Jiminy Cricket (Apr 23, 2011)

Just had some GHRP-6 delivered from a new source. Never used him before so can't say about trust either way & never used peptides either.

I was expecting it to be in a disc like most GH I've seen but this is all crumbled up. Can anyone say if this will be OK or not or is it of little significance? Cheers


----------



## Leanmassworking (Feb 19, 2012)

No problem they are gtg

Check this site: http://southernresearchco.com/appearance


----------



## RockyO (Mar 28, 2012)

I have had some like that from SRC, used it and it seemed to be good so im guessing its G2G


----------



## nidhogg (Feb 18, 2011)

Its g2g. Its crumbled because the bottles are properly vacuumed. Mine has always looked like that.


----------



## Jiminy Cricket (Apr 23, 2011)

Cheers guys, puts my mind at rest.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Stuff I get from Tom & src is always in a firm puck. See how it recons tho.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

ive got growth thats vacuum sealed and it dont look like that!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

It looks 'home made'!!


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

I don't get these threads...I could post a pic of any random vial of white powder, say it was ghrp. Then ask does this "look" gtg?

As long as the majority say yeah it looks fine I'm happy.


----------



## nidhogg (Feb 18, 2011)

Goldigger said:


> I don't get these threads...I could post a pic of any random vial of white powder, say it was ghrp. Then ask does this "look" gtg?
> 
> As long as the majority say yeah it looks fine I'm happy.


What dont you get? You are asking for our opinions and our opinions does not equal the truth, i.e if we say its gtg its because we believe its gtg.

Wait until you pop a syringe in there and it sucks some air in, the powder will settle.

Is that 10mg vials? looks like tons of powder


----------



## Jiminy Cricket (Apr 23, 2011)

It was vacuumed and it's 5mg GHRP-6


----------



## Jiminy Cricket (Apr 23, 2011)

Well I did a shot last night and this morning and I haven't died so time will tell. Good to still hear everyone's opinions tho. Ta


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

nidhogg said:


> What dont you get? You are asking for our opinions and our opinions does not equal the truth, i.e if we say its gtg its because we believe its gtg.
> 
> Wait until you pop a syringe in there and it sucks some air in, the powder will settle.
> 
> Is that 10mg vials? looks like tons of powder


Does this GHRP-6 look gtg then?


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Jiminy Cricket said:


> Well I did a shot last night and this morning and I haven't died so time will tell. Good to still hear everyone's opinions tho. Ta


Did you experience any side effects after pinning?


----------



## Jiminy Cricket (Apr 23, 2011)

My shot last night was followed 15 minutes later by 3iu of Omnitrope so difficult to attribute what sides come from although even on My pharma grade GH I'm Not really experiencing any sides after 1 week @ 3iu before bed, yet my mate with the same batch bought together has had numb hands on same dose so all individual I suppose.

Shot this morning of GHRP6 I was really hungry but was that because it was the morning? Who isn't hungry ?

I've had slight pins/needles in hands since I was in the Kigs last couple of months and that's continued onto omnitrope.

Due to work I'm Only able to shoot GHRP6 first thing then PWO at about 7pm then GH before bed.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

I know what your saying about being hungry in the mornings.. do you get extreme hunger after you pin the ghrp on either morning or pwo?

Some people experiance flushing feeling in the face..

You could try stopping the gh for a few days, just to see if you get and feeling from the ghrp..

Regarding the growth, try pinning 10iu once, you should gets some sides then if its real..

Of course that's all IMHO


----------



## Jiminy Cricket (Apr 23, 2011)

I only started GHRP6 last night so I need to give it a couple of days and see.

Agree with you about stopping gh, I'm now off for the weekend as I do 5 on 2 off so will hit the GHRP today and tomorrow for an idea. I've no doubt my GH is genuine (sandoz Omnitrope) but I'm still going to up the dose next week for a day and see what I get back as far as sides is concerned.


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Perfectly fine mate

Depends how much mannitol is added into the peptides during manufacturing could be loose powder or like a ice cream ..even like yours broken up


----------

